# Critique please?



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone want to critique Adonis? I think someone critiqued him when he was 5 months old, he's 15 months now, so what do y'all think of him?
Thanks in advance!

5 month picture









Current


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I will add that his front legs may look weak because, yes, his knees are enlarged


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He looks much better with his hair and his scur is ugly :lol: How was that? :lol:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

What happened to his knees?

Pros 
- high and wide in the rear from what I can see
- nice rear leg angulation
- nice top line if he is that way naturally vs being set up
- good body capacity

Cons
- weak front legs
- weak front end assembly/ loose elbow


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like him better at 5 months  Nicer color 

Pros:
-Long jaw
-Broad muzzle
-Open, clean nostrils
-Nice depth to jaw
-Nice ear set
-Clean throat latch
-Long neck
-Refined neck
-Neck blends fairly smoothly into shoulder - could be better
-Neck blends nicely into brisket
-Good brisket
-Sharp withers
-Nicely shaped front hooves
-Long topline
-Strong chine
-Strong topline
-Uphill, though just slightly
-Ok depth in barrel
-Good rump length
-Good level rump
-Nice angle to thigh
-Hocks and pins line up
-Flat boned rear legs
-Good rear pasterns
-Level thurls
-Good width between hocks
-Nice even width from shoulders to hips
-Good spring to ribs
-Even rump width
-Nice rear arch
-Nicely shaped scrotum 
-Good body length
-Ok chest floor

Cons:
-Would like to see more of a masculine neck on him - looks a bit too feminine
-Slightly ewe necked
-Neck could blend better into withers
-Blending overall could be smoother on shoulder
-Loose shoulder assembly
-Loose elbow
-Elbow area could be smoother and better blended into shoulder blade
-Weak front legs
-Lacks cannon bone length
-Would like to see more depth in heart girth
-Would like to see more power in hindquarters
-Does he toe in slightly in the rear?http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks CPK!
Hopefully depth and masculinity will come with age
He has CAE
No, he doesn't toe out, though he does look like it a bit.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

margaret said:


> Thanks CPK!
> Hopefully depth and masculinity will come with age
> He has CAE
> No, he doesn't toe out, though he does look like it a bit.


My pleasure 
hopefully, he's still young.
I thought I remembered you saying that he does, hopefully he doesn't get too bad!

http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He looks much better with his hair and his scur is ugly :lol:


Well, I happen to like him clipped :razz:
And yes, I know his scur is ugly, it's growing into his head.


----------

